# Dragon's Blood



## shunt2011 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am out of Dragon's Blood and would like to make it again but can't remember where I got the FO from the first time. Looking for suggestions on who has the best DB. It has been a pretty good seller in the past and time to revive it.

Thank you for your input!!


----------



## Jerliesa (Apr 30, 2014)

I literally can not stop raving about BB's Dragon's blood.  Smells amazing!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 30, 2014)

I can beat B&B's Dragon's. Calcandlesupply.com had a DB made for me and it is fantastic. Yes it is body safe. DB has been my best seller for years and this is the best I have ever had. PureFragranceoils.com is the second best and I have tried many DB's. Neither are cheapie fo's, but not outrages in price


----------



## SoapyGoats (Apr 30, 2014)

Saffire Blue has it. But the reviews say it doesn't work too well in CP soaps....


----------



## Jeanea (Apr 30, 2014)

I purchased db from natures garden, but I have yet to soap it yet. Smells great.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 30, 2014)

"...Calcandlesupply.com had a DB made for me and it is fantastic...."

Must have been a special scent they don't normally stock? I looked and it's not listed on their website.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeanea said:


> I purchased db from natures garden, but I have yet to soap it yet. Smells great.


Natures Garden's is nice but not nearly as nice as Pure Fragrance Oils or Cal California Candle's


----------



## Jeanea (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll have try then next. My son loves it. Made him some shea whip with it, the scent lasts all day


----------



## cmzaha (May 1, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> "...Calcandlesupply.com had a DB made for me and it is fantastic...."
> 
> Must have been a special scent they don't normally stock? I looked and it's not listed on their website.


He has the worst darn website and he does have it in stock. Should just take a call. I am thinking he has not put it up because he is not crazy about the fo and has not candle tested it. I keep telling him soapmakers love DB and he does not have to love it only sell it! I am afraid I will have to buy the min he has to order from the fo house after this batch runs out. I will keep nagging him to get it up on the site.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 1, 2014)

"...He has the worst darn website and he does have it in stock. Should just take a call...."

Okay! Thanks, Carolyn. I was really wondering about that. Like I've mentioned before, I'm "soaping scent challenged" and appreciate guidance from folks who have a clue!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for the suggestions.  I do have NG's but not quite what I was wanting. I will try the other suggestions.  I love DB and I have found that it sells well.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 1, 2014)

DeeAnna I just received a response that they do have it at Cal Candle and I just need to let them know if I want it.  It's 24.50 lb..   So I think I will place an order and give it a try.

Thank you again Carolyn!!


----------



## jblaney (May 1, 2014)

Carolyn - The only DB fragrance I have smelled is the one from BB.   I have a bottle from them I've had for 2 years that has never been used since I did not like the smell.   Does the CalCandle DB smell similar?   I'm just curious if they all smell similar.  I'm intrigued, but don't want another bottle of FO.   Do you have it on your site?  I will buy a piece if you do to see if I like it.


----------



## newbie (May 2, 2014)

I have people who LOVE what was Sangre de Drago from Southern Soapers. Soapalooza now carries that same FO and I think they kept the name the same.


----------



## cmzaha (May 2, 2014)

newbie said:


> I have people who LOVE what was Sangre de Drago from Southern Soapers. Soapalooza now carries that same FO and I think they kept the name the same.


Kelly did keep the same name. It is a DB type fo also.


----------



## cmzaha (May 2, 2014)

jblaney said:


> Carolyn - The only DB fragrance I have smelled is the one from BB. I have a bottle from them I've had for 2 years that has never been used since I did not like the smell. Does the CalCandle DB smell similar? I'm just curious if they all smell similar. I'm intrigued, but don't want another bottle of FO. Do you have it on your site? I will buy a piece if you do to see if I like it.


 
If you pm me your address I will send you out a little flower sample soap if you like. I think it is up on the site, my daughter takes care of the site and I know not all my soaps are up. Be more than glad to send you out a couple of sample soapies.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 7, 2014)

What does DB smell like I have never heard of it before, I would like to try some x


----------

